
The Covid Tracking Project - bobrenjc93
https://covidtracking.com/us-daily/
======
gboesel
I quickly hacked a website together last weekend based on the COVID Tracking
Project data because I wanted to see how much testing was being done and
where. It's the only source that I found that has testing information, which
at this point is very important I think.

The site's not great on mobile, but I'll be working on that this weekend.

[http://VirusTracking.net](http://VirusTracking.net)

